# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  БЕШЕНЫЕ БАБКИ..или круговорот денег в природе- универсальный игровой блок

## Львовна

Представляем новый универсальный игровой  блок:
*
 БЕШЕНЫЕ БАБКИ…или круговорот денег в природе*

А правда же хочется, чтобы наступающий год был ЩЕДРЫМ?  Тогда вам просто необходимо знать:
 - Что делать, когда  в «домике для денег» не все дома? 
-Существует ли бескорыстная любовь к деньгам? 
- Откуда приходят Бешеные Бабки? 
- И где найти ЭЛИТНОГО  ПРОИЗВОДИТЕЛЯ, чтобы ваши «бабосы»  плодились и размножались?

Внимание! Опасно! Если вы хоть раз ЭТО проведете - не сможете отбиться от- 

[img]http://*********su/6679268.jpg[/img]


О структуре: вначале – прикольная ЗАСТОЛКА  (её можно проводить отдельно, занимает примерно 10 мин.) Далее - активная часть. Блок массовый. Задействован весь зал.

ПЛЮСЫ: Отсутствует  привязка к символу года. Можно проводить на ЛЮБОМ празднике. Реквизит? Ну… его практически нет!!!!

МИНУСЫ: Отсутствуют

Продолжительность: примерно 20 минут


В КОМПЛЕКТ ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, подробный текстовый файл. 


СТОИМОСТЬ: 1500


карта виза сбербанк 4276 2800 1134 2133 



С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------


## Львовна

[img]http://*********su/6670886.gif[/img]

Первые два покупателя получат этот блок по цене 1200 + красивый новогодний тост в подарок!

----------


## Татьянка

*Львовна*,  :Meeting:  Скромная моя.....
Это не просто тост - это ШЕДЕВР!!! 
1. Можно прочитать и поверьте, вы будете его не просто читать, а с ПРОКАЧИВАНИЕМ зала!!!! Потому что он написан в стиле Рэп. Не пугаемся!!! Ритм не сложный!!! Я безухая - попадаю!!!!
 2. Можно им "зафиналить" вечер.
 3. А можно и Д.М., если вы работаете с аниматорами. Тогда ваш Дед будет в тренде. :Yes4:

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Ураган

Хочууууууууууууууу

Хочууууууууууууууууууууууу

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015), Мурчик (08.12.2015), Татьянка (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

> Хочууууууууууууууу
> 
> Хочууууууууууууууууууууууу


Значит, надо брать :Yes4: И стать первым покупателем и получателем подарка :Smile3:

----------


## Львовна

Ну вот! Новогодняя хочуха № 1 Ульяны - Ураган исполнена! И теперь в новом году она будет с бешеными бабками! :Yahoo:

----------


## Ураган

Леночка получила блок "Бешеные бабки" с таким блоком   безусловно веришь,что это всё сработает.А тем более в праздничные дни.Думаю гости поверят без проблем.А подарок просто шикарный!!!СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ.Творите дальше.

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015), Татьянка (06.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

> Леночка получила блок "Бешеные бабки" с таким блоком   безусловно веришь,что это всё сработает.А тем более в праздничные дни.Думаю гости поверят без проблем.А подарок просто шикарный!!!СПАСИБО ОГРОМНОЕ.Творите дальше.



 :Aga:  Сработает на все 100000% Проверено на мне. После написания, долгого подбора музыки( копалась в своих личных симоронских закромах), протанцовки и пропевки -ВЗЯЛА несколько заказов!!!! :Yahoo:  :Victory:  А знаете еще почему будет работать? :Blush2:  Он построен на реально- волшебных симоронских феньках. А во что верить, как не в чудо и волшебство!!!! Симороньте на удачу, богатство и успех!!!!

----------

Львовна (06.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Я уже поиграла в этот блок на свадььбе)))) Народ был в кипятке!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Львовна

покупатель №2 есть))

----------


## Kley

> Народ был в кипятке!!!


ААААААА,представляю!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## надюща

Как жаль,что не успела купить по акции "Бешеные бабки"

Отправила деньги 1500 руб на "Бешеные бабки"Надеюсь на новогодний бонус.Номер карты *****5598 Надежда Кряжева

----------


## Львовна

Надежда, встречайте "Бешеные бабки" в личке ( неплохо звучит, да? :Derisive: ) ну и от меня там же небольшой новогодний подарочек! :Smile3:

----------

Галиночка -Я (10.12.2015)

----------


## надюща

Лена,такого подобного блока еще не было.Надеемся,оторвемся по полной.Нужно купюры покупать.Потом после корпоратива отпишусь,как прошло все.

----------


## Львовна

> Лена,такого подобного блока еще не было.Надеемся,оторвемся по полной.Нужно купюры покупать.Потом после корпоратива отпишусь,как прошло все.


*надюща*, Надеждочка, это точно! Мы сами в него влюблены :Yes4:  :Yes4:  :Yes4:  Удачи Вам на всех-всех корпоративах- и БЕШЕНЫХ БАБОК в дом!!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Нотя

Для корпоративов идеальный игровой блок. Движуха и драйв. Девченкиии вы умняшкиииии.

----------

Татьянка (11.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*Нотя*, Ноть, спасибо! Так классно, что тебе материал тоже понравился. Ура-ура!!! А теперь прикол дня. Решила я запастись купюрами для этого блока, чтобы на все корпоративы хватило. И попросила Норскую прислать мне их, потому что у нее  игровые деньги дешевле. Приходит Таня на почту и просит: «Дайте мне конвертик поплотнее, мне надо подруге немного денег отправить». И протягивает почтальонке несколько пачек иностранного бабла. Лицо девочки надо было видеть…. :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------

дюймовка (22.02.2016), Татьянка (11.12.2015)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  ну... было.... там вся почта "билась в истерике"... от моего невинного вида и челюсти кассира, лежащей на аппарате.... :Blink:  :Grin: 


*Нотя*,  :Blush2:  рада, что тебе понра.... притягивай денюжку в домик

----------

Львовна (11.12.2015)

----------


## lenamiledy

Первые два покупателя получат этот блок по цене 1200 + красивый новогодний тост в подарок! Леночка, а можно я тоже буду в числе этих покупателей, ну не увидела ваш блок раньше???

----------


## Львовна

*lenamiledy*, Лена, эта акция уже не действует. Сейчас другая акция у нас. Может, заинтересует. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141190 Но! новогодний подарок при покупке обязательно будет! :Smile3:

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Девочки! Это реально бомба!! :Yahoo:  Программа универсальна! Вот ведь насмешили своим денежным ритуалом!  :Grin:  :Grin:  Особенно тем, как заряжали купюры :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Гости будут в диком восторге! Такого, я уверенна, они ещё нигде не видели! Распределение на команды - это, безусловно, находка для ведущего!  :Victory:  Денежный батл и анимашка - выше всяких похвал! Всё в программе выстроено логично! 
Однозначно беру этот материал в работу! И всем рекомендую! Весело, креативно и драйвово! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Львовна (12.12.2015), Татьянка (12.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

*nfnf73*, Таня! Класс!!! Спасибо :Yahoo:  Горжусь, что наши маиериалы будут и у вас в работе! С наступающим, коллеги :011:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (12.12.2015)

----------


## Львовна

Чьи последние циферки карты **** 3163 ? Кому отправлять материал? Отзовитесь скорее!!!!

----------


## Львовна

Небольшой фотоотчет со свадьбы


[img]http://*********ru/8275458.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8309253.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8305157.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8282629.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8277509.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8268293.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/8264197.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (23.02.2016), Мама Таня (30.01.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (14.01.2016), Татьянка (14.01.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------

Kley (23.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

и  еще кусочек - фотоотчета со свадьбы :Grin: 

"я люблю хруст купюр... и надеюсь, что это взаимно!!!"

[img]http://*********ru/8775581.jpg[/img]

----------

Kley (23.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (22.02.2016), Татьянка (22.02.2016), Ураган (23.02.2016)

----------


## Татьяна Бояраня

*Львовна*,

----------


## Львовна

Татьяна,  я Вам ответила в лс :Smile3:

----------


## леди диана

Приобретала этот блок еще в прошлом году,использовала застольный момент с зарядкой денежной( сидячая компания тетенек-на бешеных бабок они не тянули)). А недавно Сбербанк праздновал юбилей,тут ,как говорится,грех не воспользоваться. Ииихуу,это шикарный блок для корпоративов. И заряжали,и собирали фигуры,и плясали...Хоть,и не бабки были, но очень "бешеные")) И вновь,жирная пятерка с огромным плюсом,девочки!!!!

----------

Львовна (16.11.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*леди диана*, Дианочка, приветствую!!! Я тоже в минувшую субботу вела 175 лет сбербанку! И "Бешеные бабки" зажгли!!! Ура!!! Спасибо большое, что пишешь и за пятерку с жирным плюсом СПАСИБО!!!! :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

леди диана (18.11.2016)

----------


## катерина333

Удивлена тому, что так мало отзывов тут! Блок "Бешенные бабки" я приобрела недавно, но уже влюбилась в него! Тема денег всегда интересна и актуальна! А еще гости  с радостью участвуют во всех заданиях) Уверена, что фото будут замечательные с купюрами! Всем рекомендую эту УНИВЕРСАЛЬНУЮ вещь!

----------

Львовна (05.02.2017), Татьянка (05.02.2017)

----------


## Олюня73

Девочки, спасибо Вам за этот шедевр! Этот блок стал одним из моих любимых. Настоящая бомба! Все гости, что есть за столом выполняют все задания, как один.
И на продолжение на танцпол выходят очень живенько, причем все! Спасибо, ещё раз, супер!!!. Творческих Вам творений, продолжайте в том же духе!

----------

Львовна (12.02.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*катерина333*, *Олюня73*, Спасибо, дорогие девочки!!!  :Vishenka 33: Мы с Танюшей оооочень любим этот блочек! Вот, правда, всегда на ура!!!

----------


## Анисимова Наталья

*Львовна*, Добрый день Елена! Хочу заказать Вашу программу Тот самый ДЕД МОРОЗ…или САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕД-2.   
После оплаты на Вашу карту Вы вышлете материал на мою почту nadb38@yandex.ru?

----------

Львовна (03.12.2018)

----------


## Львовна

*Анисимова Наталья*, ответила Вам в личку

----------


## Irisska

Здравствуйте! Хочу узнать цену игрового блока "Бешеные бабки". И номер карты, куда нужно переводить деньги.

----------

